# KiVan...



## Tigerbite (Feb 2, 2003)

Sum people just tryin to have fun, and u ban them, or tell them they r gonna be ban, and half the times its just stupid stuff, i dunno whats gotten in2 u, u used to be kool, now ur just a punk who thinks he's the president, congress, and all that other stuff combined.



With that being stated, i will put the black bag over my head and go stand at the top of the hill waiting for my bannishment, or my death, whichever u think i deserve...



-unclosed-


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Feb 2, 2003)

i dont think hes deliberatly doing wat u said but this forum has gotten 2 a size where if the rules rnt enforced the forum will go down faster than a paper ship with a rock dropped on it


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 2, 2003)

So you think if sumone says sumthin nicely and its a link to one of them pimp site things, and them saying they dont ahve to click here, and they arnt making them, Kivan has the right to ban them?


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Feb 2, 2003)

y would u do that in the first place its just stupid spam


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Feb 2, 2003)

Kivan have to be strict because people will make a shit of GBAtemp and we don't want that happen !


----------



## xero (Feb 2, 2003)

I'll repect Kivan's decisions to ban people until I get banned myself...at which time I will rethink what this statement actualy means. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In all seriousness, all the man's trying to do is clean the scum from the board.  There's plenty of ways to have fun w/o being a complete idiot or spamming.  Most boards I visit aren't this big, so we don't have a real spamming problem...here it's different w/ about 10000 or so members.

And at least he explains his bans in the GBATemp Jail forum area, which I think is a great move.

One last thing: anything remotely like a "pimp" site type thing is a waste of everyone's time.  That's what I would call a game for "little kiddies" who aren't adult enough to carry on a civilized conversation.  I'm not taking shots at anyone...just an observation there.


----------



## D2_ (Feb 2, 2003)

QUOTE(KiLLaRomzX @ Feb 1 2003 said:


> So you think if sumone says sumthin nicely and its a link to one of them pimp site things, and them saying they dont ahve to click here, and they arnt making them, Kivan has the right to ban them?


he could have at least told us wat was inside the site and maybe talk about wat the site is about instead making just a thread about clicking some link.
o and im moving this.


----------



## xero (Feb 2, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Feb 1 2003 said:


> he could have at least told us wat was inside the site and maybe talk about wat the site is about instead making just a thread about clicking some link.


True that.  It could have been a site where a link takes you to neverending popups...I've had that happen.  Also, there's that stupid Xupiter toolbar thing, too...that would also be annoying.

I'm sure you wouldn't want either...


----------



## Mar (Feb 2, 2003)

Well i agree with kivan, i mean why should one spam?
If kivan bans someone then they probably did something wrong and he will have the right to do so.

GO KIVAN!! ban their arses! That is if they screw up!

And one more question; if someone is banned from the forums then they aren't banned from the GBAtemp channel on irc right? 

thx in advance


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 2, 2003)

It isn't Kivan bans people that oppose him or anything.  In fact, he even said that he encouraged it (can't remember which post it was, but it's there).

It's like, "This guy is being an idiotic a-hole that no one is liking and is not contributing to conversations in any way.  I need to shut him up."


----------



## undertaker4571 (Feb 2, 2003)

phuzzz is right like Ive been sayin
lighen up KiVan don't be an [email protected]


----------



## xero (Feb 2, 2003)

No, phuzzz is saying that Kivan is trying to get rid of the a-holes on the boards who add nothing and just flat out bother people.  You can only get so many tries to impress, and normally that number is one.

You haven't seen an annoying mod until you go to some of the boards I've been to.  So I suggest laying off and letting the man do his job.  If you were in his position, you'd be doing the same thing...taking out the trash that's rotting the boards.

EDIT: I'm sorry if I sound a bit harsh, but as I've said before, I am a moderator at another board, so it's kinda like instinct...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 2, 2003)

KiVan is far from harsh. If he was, you'd be suspended from your second attempt at unbanning Master Betty. But, you have only offended us once (twice if you count the current "don't be a nerd" thread you started), so I think he's doing the right thing.

If you insult us, waste our time, or just plain be an a55hole, then you will get your just reward.  If you are like about 200 of us or so, you'll instead post kindly, intelligently, and inoffensively unless provoked.

Xero puts it quite nicely, I think.  And Phuzzz is just having a hard time saying his thing. It's my interpretation, but:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It isn't *like* Kivan bans people that oppose him or anything. In fact, he even said that he encouraged it (can't remember which post it was, but it's there). [EDIT: He has indeed. Opposing views help conversations.]
> 
> It's like, "This guy is being an idiotic a-hole that no one is liking and is not contributing to conversations in any way. I need to shut him up." * as opposed to "this guy disagrees with me. SMITE!"*


So, KiVan is not defending his postion, but rather assisting the board's reputation as a good one.  There's only a few people who post things that are short enough for instant messengers, only a few spammers, and not anywhere near as many leechers as other boards. Check GameFAQs for a while -- the only people who are worth their salt there have 200 or more posts, or are a RARE minority on their way to the 200th.

Go KiVan! You, the rest of Admin, and our mods keep this place a place to be proud of. 

Undertaker, imagine a world without laws, or with laws but without enforcement.  Does the word "anarchy" mean anything to you?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## spidey007 (Feb 2, 2003)

I think he is doing a good job i have no problem with him and his banning ways and if i get ban then it's problably cuz i did something wrong anyway people judge the police for being a55wipes 2 but they are doing their jobs and so is kivan


----------



## bajibbles (Feb 2, 2003)

KiVan is in charge of these boards and unlike many other mods, he doesnt abuse his power. He though it was the fair thing to do and trying to get Master Betty back was OK the first time but this is going a bit too far.... did the guy apologize or anything? i mean, from what ive heard hes made enough accounts....


----------



## neocat (Feb 2, 2003)

Another one?
I'll just say one thing
*IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT LEAVE*
i think he makes wise decisions and if i were him i'd ban a lot more ppl starting with you


----------



## dice (Feb 2, 2003)

How many topics are YOU going to make related to KiVan HUH ?


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 2, 2003)

i dunno =p

let me c...

::thinks::


well i've calculated how many i would make over the next 20 years...and it comes to a total of....5 =p


----------



## KiVan (Feb 2, 2003)

there's no need to open 1000 posts about this.
i EXPLAINED CLEARLY why i banned master betty, if you don't remember just read here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7...35d61e40c554b83

if you still does not undertstand why he's been banned, my pm box is empty and you can write to me.

I am far from being "a punk who thinks he's the president" i just try to keep this community CLEAN from people who doesn't care a fuck about this forum.


----------



## sigfried (Feb 2, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Feb 2 2003 said:


> I am far from being "a punk who thinks he's the president" i just try to keep this community CLEAN from people who doesn't care a fuck about this forum.



You are not Kivan, If you judge it's necessary to ban a member then no one must discuss it. It's not a question of power or to be afraid of you. i can't really explain it by words, so i just say i agree with you and even if you ban me (reference to a post here lol).


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 2, 2003)

Sum people just tryin to have fun, and u ban them, or tell them they r gonna be ban, and half the times its just stupid stuff, i dunno whats gotten in2 u, u used to be kool, now ur just a punk who thinks he's the president, congress, and all that other stuff combined.



With that being stated, i will put the black bag over my head and go stand at the top of the hill waiting for my bannishment, or my death, whichever u think i deserve...



-unclosed-


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Feb 2, 2003)

kivan is right.

spam and jackass topics are not needed here...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 2, 2003)

I think that if you look at this thread there is a majority supporting KiVan, and only two or three who don't.  KiVan doesn't ban those people who don't support him, you'll notice. The only exception here is Undertaker, who was NOT banned for taking the opposing view, he was banned for being an idiot and a spammer.

Keep it up. I think that I should say that I've agreed with every ban you've done recently.  I am also glad you're not like other mods on other forums who ban just about everyone who makes a post not to your liking. You also give out suspensions -- something I haven't noticed in other forums -- where another forum leader would have just banned the user (Inuyasha, Bluesnote... while the posts that led to their disciplining did deserve it, they aren't idiots, and as such you gave them a second chance...).

-Tempest out.-


----------



## yoey2000 (Feb 2, 2003)

For those of you who dont know, there is a reason for TOPICS IN A FORUM. It means anything that has to do with that topic GOES IN THERE. Fun you say? Fun to where people make fun of each other, get in fights, and spam stupid things.

POSTS take up space. Why should he allow stupid posts to take up his web space?

Its time we all use our brains. 

I agree 100% with Kivan.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you for the interpretation, Tempest.  That's exactly what I meant.

You notice all the people on this post that disagree with Kivan, with the exception of Undertaker because he's been an a-hole recently, have not been banned.  That's because you are making useful posts instead of just going, "KIVAN SUCKS!" or something like that.  You're making a case at least.  While he might be irritated by people not agreeing with him, he's allowing you to post.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2003)

Kivan is 100% right and with all the mods, they keep the place safe from spammers. For the same reasons Tempest Stormwind and phuzzz gave, I agree with Kivan and I really enjoy everyday the quality of this board, wich is the result of their great job (all the team).


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 3, 2003)

woah sry bout all this, my cousin came over and started pissin everyone off that i knew =p

and i have gba temp as my home page so, that how he got it, i had 2 figure out y none of my friends were talkin to me =p

everything i said in here wasnt really me, the only thing i posted in over the past week is, need help & Want ur sites advertised, sry bout all da comoshin...


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 3, 2003)

It's all good.  It's probably good to have this type of conversation anyway just so people can figure out why people are banned.  (In case if they don't read the rules, even though they should  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Feb 3, 2003)

KiVaN is right we need to fight to party.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with banning retards and idiots I just hope I never get banned


----------



## JeX- (Feb 4, 2003)

Could people stop oppening these topics about KiVan.....

He exsplained EVERYTHING on this matter in the previous threads that where made up. He tries his best to keep this site pleasant, So people stop moaning.  If you call blaming someone else for a incident they did not do "fun", then your in the wrong place......This is a GBA related forum, there are lots of other ways of having fun....I mean this is a online forum, dont people have anything to do in thier spare time....(I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

If you where admin of a huge forum like GBAtemp, then you would feel the pressure which a Admin may feel. 

Remember people are not FORCED to come here or either FORCED to stay, so if theres something you dont like, or you just wonna spam, then this is not the place to be.


-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Feb 4, 2003)

agree with tj...kivan is doing his best and if you don't like his work,try to make something better.....ow i have to go to school tomorrow..my mother don't trust in a 3 days sick


----------



## Octavious (Feb 8, 2003)

dudes lay off him i mean dang, he has to keep 9970+ (as of early feb.) in line. now there are a lot of people who dont need lookin after, probobly 2/3+ leavin 3000 so *(excuse the crude math demo) the other admin and mods watch many more 3/4  and then there 550 some. I know the math is dumb but o well. ne ways some of us grow up and some of us are mature enough to relize the truth 3/4  which gives us 130 ish out of thoos there are people who are disrespectful and im-mattture and childish and victim-mentality people leavin 20 or more "annoying and rude people" if i was in a room with them i would be in the state penn the next day for mass murder. I think he is doin a very good job. power to you man.


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree. I only joined recently but I have been watching this forum for a long time and I believe that Kivan is a fair admin. who, along with Alexander and Omero, works hard to make this a clean and respected forum.


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 9, 2003)

lol 9900...and about 9500 r ummm never on =p


----------



## mole_incarnate (Feb 9, 2003)

I dont see how people can be saying all these things. I mean people have a right to say whatever they want,  although these boards arent just for slagging something you cant control!. Say what you want folks but dont make it immature crap and insults or anything against the board rules. This goes for ALL boards.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2003)

I think this topic really needs to be closed?....


----------



## Octavious (Feb 9, 2003)

even tho 9900 arent on at a time, there is still the anoying rule breakers


----------

